# Window Stickers :D



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

hello everyone, just wondering if i can buy more of the inside window stickers?

kinda spent a little to long trying to get it FLAT with no bubbles and the logo now has a scratch through it ;(

any chance i can buy 5 of em?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sure no problem www.ttoc.co.uk/shop


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyway of just buying the window sticker by itself ? rather than buying 5 ttoc badges, 5 ttoc tax disc holders and then i get 5 window stickers?

thanks
charles


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... ucts_id=40


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

lol ncie one, im clearly blind!


----------

